# overstone hall the revisit april 2012



## alex76 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hay folks... this site was one of are first explores we paid a visit to many moons ago so last month myself and chris34 give a revisit as there where bits we missed. Now this place has had so many reports so i will not bore you to much with history
here is a link to chris's report
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/images/icons/icon1.gif
so on ith the pics

















































thanks for looking


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pair of you look like you are posing for an album cover  nice work gents much more fallen down?


----------



## alex76 (Apr 20, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Pair of you look like you are posing for an album cover  nice work gents much more fallen down?



yeah a pair of posers lol.. its not really changed much since the last time we went its only a matter of time the owners really are not bothed with it though which is such a shame it is a fantastic building


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 20, 2012)

alex76 said:


> the owners really are not bothed with it though which is such a shame it is a fantastic building



Typical! They are probably hoping it will fall down then they can sell the land to Barratt who will "erect" some ticky tacky boxes... tossers!


----------



## alex76 (Apr 20, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Typical! They are probably hoping it will fall down then they can sell the land to Barratt who will "erect" some ticky tacky boxes... tossers!



very true mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 20, 2012)

Still an amazing building!great photos.


----------



## Landsker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice building that!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that is quite a nice building!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice little report, like the B&W pics a lot!


----------



## alex76 (Apr 21, 2012)

cheers chaps yeah happy with theses shots. it was a nice relaxed explore with half the site still in use


----------



## adzst24 (Apr 26, 2012)

love the B/W pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelly (Apr 27, 2012)

I do love this place, got to get here soon


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just tell me when bud and bring a torch


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2012)

nelly said:


> I do love this place, got to get here soon



it is a nice relaxed explore no one seams to bother you Chris did manage to scare some people off don't know if they where fellow explores or kids he only wanted to say hello lol. yeah like p7 said you will need a touch as the celler is a little gem of a maze and untouched by the fire my shots never came out very well due to many pints with my pub lunch and my settings where off DUH...


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks amazing! Cheers for sharing Alex, gotta get here before it goes!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice report and pictures looks a grand place, is that tripod in the last pic a Hama mini traveller pro?, I got one in Asda yesterday for the mega steal price of a TENNER!!


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Nice report and pictures looks a grand place, is that tripod in the last pic a Hama mini traveller pro?, I got one in Asda yesterday for the mega steal price of a TENNER!!



im not sure that's chris34 i know he got it from are local camera shop is a good bit of kit though very light not like my antique i have which takes up most of my camera bag


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Looks amazing! Cheers for sharing Alex, gotta get here before it goes!



cheers Mr x it is a good one is very photogenic watch out for the water tank balancing on an old beam


----------

